# Total Drama  anyone?



## Summer (May 23, 2018)

I recently caught up on this series and am back to  making art for it.  It's been an interesting challenge for me to work with.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 25, 2018)

Huh? No comprende, amigo.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 25, 2018)

i remember total drama atleast the 1st 3 seasons liked it but it got a little boring to me after awhile


----------

